# Sand Screwing Up My Impeller



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a Marineland Penguin 350 (a HOB) on my 55 gallon. Sand keeps sucking up into it. I read somewhere that you can cover the intake with a bit of nylon stocking. Anyone here heard of this? What do I use to attach it to my intake? Currently the filter is making a lot of noise. I've purchase a new impeller but want to protect it the best that I can.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it possible to raise the intake strainer off the sand substrate a bit? That is usually the easiest way to fix the problem.

You can also use a piece of filter foam or a pre-filter placed directly over the strainer to reduce the amount of sand ingested. Nylon stocking can be used and held in place with a rubber band. Using either of these items will require more frequent cleaning of that item to prevent clogging and still allow enough water to keep the filter running properly.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

everone wants to raise the intake to solve sand problems?? well i have a 75 all mbuna with 20 fish, also a 90 with haps and peacocks. Both tanks my fish pick up sand,,,pfs,, and distribute it all over, via picking it up and spitting it out at all levels. Maybe I have the only fish in the country that do this but nobody else say that their fish do this???? there is absolutely no way to keep it out of the intake,,,, except for pre filter on the intake..
i have an ac110 on my 75 along with a canister,and when i clean the can, only small amounts of sand because the design,the sand is in the pads, but i have only canisters on my 90. my ac 110 is dying because of sand in the impeller.
go for a pre filter, raising the intake an inch or two wont help unless your sand is a million pounds and it drops like a rock.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

+1 to a prefilter of your choice,as has been suggested :thumb:


----------



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. One silly question...what is a pre-filter?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A pre-filter can be a piece of aquarium sponge/foam placed over the intake strainer or a store bought unit. It is used to trap larger debris, prevent small fish from being sucked into the filter or reduce the amount of sand sucked into the filter depending on how fine the sponge is.


----------



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

OK, folks, I tried the nylon stocking, but this didn't work. It reduced the water flow in my filter, so now my biowheels aren't turning.  So, on to the next thing, a pre-filter. PetSmart doesn't seem to have anything suitable. Can someone give me a link to something that would work for my Penguin 350? The intake is rather large, and I can't figure out what to use that would wrap around it.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

can u try just some plain filter floss? cut a piece to wrap around the intake,and hold it on with a rubber band ?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i found this sponge prefilter at my lfs. it fits over the intake of my ac110. and thats pretty large so something like that should work for any intake.


----------



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

B, I'd need a MUCH larger one than that, the intake is square, probably 1 1/2 to 2 in at its longest point. I did see filter floss I think , at PetSmart. Is that the blue stuff?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, that should work. the sponge I am using is pretty stretchy . why not take the square end off the intake and put a sponge on the tube?


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

yes, you can rubber band some of the blue/ white bonded padding around your intake ..just make sure to clean it often ..it clogs fairly quickly


----------



## Ainevar (Aug 10, 2013)

The Petcos around me sell some Zoomed filter sponges for their external filters, I've picked those up for my Penguin 350's. All you need to do is trim them up a little and they work great.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ditch the HOB and get a canister!

I had a BW 350 with sand and I had nothing but issues with it. It was noisy after about a week and no matter what I did - even replacing the impeller - it never got any quieter. Now that I have canisters on my sanded tanks I will never go back! They just don't have the same issues with sand that HOBs do.


----------



## Tyler_James_L (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL I have the same issue. I have had the same filter you have on my tank for years and all of a sudden over the past couple days this has been a problem. Apparently my fish know wassup because they keep strategically spitting sand out in front of ALL my intakes.... Anyhow, to answer your question- yes. Anything that is aquarium safe, will allow water to flow through it, and is smaller than the particle of threat. If you have a large micron filter sock, you can cut that up and put it over the intake.

I am going sump now though within a few days. Just finishing up my stand


----------



## charlesc (Aug 19, 2013)

I have used this type of pre-filter with good results. There are different sizes and they come with various attachments to fit your intake tube. They can be found on amazon, ebay, and various other places online.

Aquarium-Technology-Filter-Max-III-Prefilter


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Canister filters are much better to use with sand. I'm pretty sure Penguins are notoriously bad with sand clogging the impeller. I have a Fluval HOB as a secondary filter on my 90 with sand. It doesn't have too many problems with the sand, but that may be because lf the taller tank. Definitely try to keep your filter intake as far away from any airstones as you can to help with the sand issue.


----------

